# Mcafee Anti Virus Question ?



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Hello all,I use Mcafee anti-virus,spyware etc. Which I get free from work.(all above board).

I appear to have a virus on this anti virus program !

I am getting a warning telling me that the virus scan is switched off,and when I try to turn it on,it quickly turns itself back off.

I have heard of this problem from a chap I used to work with and he sorted it out.But I have no contact with him anymore.

Would anyone here be able to offer any advice please.

N.B. I am not a computer Geek but I know my way around a P.C.

Many thanks in anticipation.

Mick.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

My advice would be to remove Mcafee entirely and go with something like Avira or AVG.

Both totally free and perform much better than McAfee or Norton in my opinion.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> My advice would be to remove Mcafee entirely and go with something like Avira or AVG.
> 
> Both totally free and perform much better than McAfee or Norton in my opinion.


Thanks for your advice how easy is this to do ?

I really am not good at this kind of thing!

Mick.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Well that was very simple (Phew) !

All sorted with AVG. Just doing it's first complete scan now.

Thank you very much.

Best Regards - Mick.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Good news...I was in the middle of replying with instruction when the forum seemed to stop working!

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, Avira for me too. Not the free version though, get the full suit.


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Myself and my son use AVAST. Also free and very good and have never had a virus enter my PC since installing it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Big Dave said:


> Myself and my son use AVAST. Also free and very good and have never had a virus enter my PC since installing it.


Be careful with those free anti-virus... they may be good but they don't have a firewall or anything... I used to use the free AVG (similar to avast) until the day someone or something managed to get into my PC during a Windows update and screwing my HD. I lost 8 years of data with that. Plus, they high-jacked my credit card number. Luckily my bank found it was strange me spending â‚¬1500 in an dodgy Apple store in the Netherlands and put the transaction on hold for 24h until checking with me.

From then on, nothing but bulletproof antivirus software for me! I use Avira Security Suit, which has an antivirus, firewall, anti-mallware and a lot of other stuff... probably even FLAK guns


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Big Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Myself and my son use AVAST. Also free and very good and have never had a virus enter my PC since installing it.
> ...


Interesting. How much does that cost,if you don't mind me asking ?

Mick.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd still go free all the way!!

Something like Comodo for the firewall will keep you as safe as anything:

http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/

If someone wants to, and is smart enough, there's no product that can keep you 100% secure. Whatever man builds, man can destroy and all that...

Keep your important stuff backed up and don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mickyh7 said:


> Interesting. How much does that cost,if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> Mick.


About 40â‚¬/year for one PC. â‚¬60 for 3 PCs. Here's what it has:

http://www.avira.com/en/for-home-avira-premium-security-suite


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

I have always used NOD32 (http://www.eset.co.uk/) & touch wood never had a virus yet!

Its an excellent programe, very low system resources which doesn't seem to slow everything down to a crawl!

Mark


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have used most at one time or another, the best free one is Comodo Innternet Security Premium,

If I were to Pay Kapersky is the best Ive used , I am talking Internet Security Suites here not AV, all IMHO of course :thumbsup:

Martin


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Big Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Myself and my son use AVAST. Also free and very good and have never had a virus enter my PC since installing it.
> ...


with correct procedures you can safely browse the web with no antivirus tho...

If i had the cash to do so, i'd either browse via a mac or install something like faronics deep freeze on my computer to just shift off all the crap when i restart


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparrow said:


> .
> 
> If i had the cash to do so, i'd either browse via a mac


 :jawdrop: ... :bad:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I booted Kaspersky Internet SEcurity Suite off my system with a hard, swift kick when I determined that it interfered with my certificate store, and hosed up Firefox, with absolutely no documentation of it, and I had to open a support case for 3 days to sort it out.

I use the Microsoft products, which are not bad. And free.

But OPs question wasn't what he should use, but how to get Virusscan working. I suspect that it was not working due to definitions being out of date, so make sure auto-update is enabled. If it's "free from work," it may be failing if the corporate copy needs to reach a license server (ahem, at work) to function. It may be disabling itself due to license issues.

Ask the IT guys at work why it's not working. If you're nervous about that, then uninstall and use Norton, McAfee Virusscan +, BitDefender, or one of the freebies. But make sure they auto-update!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

We use it at work; Macafee frequently fails to update, which, as has been suggested, causes all kinds of issues.

If it gets too far behind it appears not to accept a normal update, but it is possible to download an sdat file, with updates to date rolled into a single .exe.

Try this sdat


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh yes, Macafee as installed is either '1 year' or 'eternal', so it may just have expired!


----------



## nickkk (Feb 17, 2011)

I now only use microsoft security essentials which is a free download. My theory being its is devised and updated by the same people who design the operating systems, perhaps they know all the little hiding places better. I got fed up with AVG teasing you into buying premium package all the time with the free one. Just my 2p worth


----------

